# Can any of you get me a dog that does this?



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

We all love hunting dogs, but sometimes I want a dog that does a little more....


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Wow, not bad size and he held it only by the fin, so no meat ruined!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Huge29 said:


> Wow, not bad size and he held it only by the fin, so no meat ruined!


I think it's a perfect dog if it doesn't ruin the meat. So now I need to find one to buy....


----------



## blueshooter (Oct 10, 2009)

my GSP could do that anyday . . . . as long as there was no water involved!  
no really so i burried a duck carcass out back 2 feet under a few days later looked into the backyard and she had dug it up. maybe should use her in finding nightcrawlers for fishing lol


----------



## Travis R. Bullock (Jul 25, 2008)

That is pretty neat, good pup!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

blueshooter said:


> my GSP could do that anyday . . . . as long as there was no water involved!
> no really so i burried a duck carcass out back 2 feet under a few days later looked into the backyard and she had dug it up. maybe should use her in finding nightcrawlers for fishing lol


 -BaHa!-


----------

